

LinkedIn, Thanks For The Product Validation - justyle
http://blog.zerply.com/post/32218203426/linkedin-thanks-for-the-product-validation

======
smoyer
I'm not seeing it ... I think endorsements are a pretty obvious function of a
business social network and while there are a few similarities, the way
LinkedIn implemented its features is in alignment with the rest of their site.

I'll state right now that I have been using LinkedIn for a long time (and have
never heard of Zerply), but the OP seems a bit disingenuous since it's pretty
obvious he's working there. How about ignoring LinkedIn (who's probably
ignoring you or at least too busy to bother) and focus on delighting your
customers?

 _EDIT_ \- I just noticed that one of the other posts on your site is titled
"Forget The Competition" ... here's the link if you'd like to read it:
[http://blog.zerply.com/post/27334086592/forget-the-
competiti...](http://blog.zerply.com/post/27334086592/forget-the-competition).
The good news is that I think your site has potential and would sign up if
enough of my cohorts were there. Let's see what happens!

~~~
justyle
Whats so disingenuous? I could easily of got someone else to post this for me
if that was my aim. Im just sharing on HN what I've already shared on our blog
and twitter. Not hiding anything here, I work for Zerply. As for LinkedIn they
have around 30 members of their core team logging into our site regularly, and
have blatantly copied one of our core features and its copy. Do we care? Not
really, as you said they are huge we are relatively small. Do we try to keep
people honest, and at the same time boast of how proud we are to inspire the
big boys, sure... why not =) Tomorrow we go back to building a kick ass
product and forget about it, until next time.

~~~
justyle
R.E EDIT - Yeah its a good blog post that, I wrote it =) To be honest I'm just
having a play with this news to get some reaction, I'm sure LI won't even bat
an eye lid to it.

But good to hear that you see potential in our product, I'm sure your
'cohorts' will find their way on to Zerply sooner or later :p

------
flexxaeon
It's the risk we run when playing in this arena. Lots of space for
imitation/theft -> plausible deniability -> lean & favoritism for the "big
boy". Fear of this happening used to cripple me and my efforts in the past.

At least in this case there's plenty of press that "endorsements" was on
Zerply first.

~~~
justyle
I wouldn't let that fear put you off if you have an idea your really
passionate about. At the end of the day the success or failure of a
startup/idea is in its execution and not exclusivity.

------
autophil
Zerply is pretty cool. It needs more templates though (even premium ones). Why
is it so slow to release more?

Again, I really like Zerply and highly recommend it for creatives.

~~~
justyle
It has been a while since our last release, but a bunch of new themes are in
the pipeline.

